# My new awakening to my true potential



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm 18 now, been lifting for 2years seriously but not seeing much in way of gains. Just before the summer, I decided to get myself together, I was blindly lifting although I knew what I SHOULD be doing I just wasn't doing it.

My mate decided to use steroids (which I helped him get the info about using this site). So I wanted to prove to him I could get the same benefit without the shortcuts. I was lifting well, heavy weights for my age and size, I've always been strong, but never had much volume or definition to my muscles.

So anyway, I devised a new routine, a nice 3-day split. Started it and for the last 4 months I've stuck to it religiously.

This is me before I started my new routine @ 81kg, not sure on bf.

1.jpg

2.jpg

...and after 3 months @ 87kg, again not sure on bf.

3.jpg

4.jpg

More pics are due next week.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

You made some good progress there mate. Well done.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That is really good progress.

You seem to have added a good chunk of mass without adding any fat in a very short period of time. In fact, you seem to look a bit leaner too.

Keep doing what you're doing. And post your diet and routine up so that others can potentially benefit for your success too.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking great there fella. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Crackin progress mate, keep at it


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Good progress mate. Keep at it.

As big said post your diet and routine up for all to see


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Well done mate, I bet your mate wishes he'd left gear alone hehe.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Well done mate, great results!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Training is a 3-day split.

Monday - Pull-ups, Deadlifts, Squats, Shrugs, Seated Rows, Leg Curls, Calfs Raises, Leg Extension. And anything else for my back that I feel could do. I usually stick some single arm rows in there because I don't get the pull I want from just the seated rows.

Wednesday - Arms and shoulder day.

Lateral Raises, Front Raises, Arny Press, Reverse cable crossovers (to target rear delts), Hammer curls, Preacher curls (with EZ), Concentration curls. (2 sets of each bicep ex's), then I usually do some form of forearm ex, twists and curls. Abs with weight today aswell, starting at 20 reps with weight, then raising weight and lowering reps until exhaustion.

Friday - Bench Press, DB Bench with twist, Pec Deck(or db flyes), Bulldogs. Skull Crushers, Tricep pushdown, Dips. Trunk Twists.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Diet is far from great. I go to college and live at with parents. Got 6 bro's and sis's in the same house all younger. I try my best but it's not good enough most of the time, doesn't help when I'm in full time education with only a weekend job (then gym/supplements/car etc comes out of what money I do get).

1)I wake up, protein shake, amino's, efa's, 2 pieces brown toast.

2) MRP (40p, 25c, 2f)

3) Chicken salad on brown bread, usually from a shop tbh, mexican chicken, no sauce, brown bread.

4) 6egg scrambled w/ 1 piece brown toast.

5) usually another shake or if i get a chance to cook, chicken with brown rice or pasta with homemade vegetable sauce made from blended tomato's, spices and anything else i decide to add, if gym day then it is: 1 scoops whey, 2 scoops malto, 1 creatine

(post workout 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop malto)

6) chicken egg sandwich. late tea, maybe a dry fried steak with spuds and onion an mushroom if i want to treat myself (always empty the juice that comes from it, always very lean steak also).

I say brown bread, it's with seeds wholemeal.

I always have a cheat day during the week, otherwise I lose the motivation to eat well. I keep my protein intake high but allow maybe a cake or a chippy or a pizza once a week.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Right haven't updated because I couldn't get pics onto the comp, but here they are...





































These are Mid-November pic's, I'll get some for December soon.

Over the last 2 months my BP has gone up to 120kg from 100kg. Deadlift is 160kg for reps of 6, I know I can do 180 fresh but need to try. Squat is 170kg for 6 (just below 90 not atg). Had a problem with inner lower pecs, so I started doing incline db press, 4 weeks later and they are looking alot fuller...

I'll post up new pics when I can...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Diet is now clean as a hospital (BUPA not NHS)...

7.30am - Oats with protein shake and banana.

10.00am - Homemade protein flapjack or MRP, chicken sandwich if I get time.

1.00pm - Chicken with pasta or 6 eggs and fruit.

3.30pm - Chicken with rice/pasta and homemade sauce, maybe fish with salad.

5.00pm - Pre gym, Whey protein shake with added carbs.

Train

PWO - 2 scoops Whey and more carbs

9.00pm - Lean steak/chicken/egg with lots of veg and pasta/rice

Glass of milk as I go to bed.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Seem to be shifting a decent amount of weight, well done.

I know I won't be able to lift that heavy without gear (probably several cycles), except maybe for the deads.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i can do all them lifts,cept im a lot heavier and 1 years older  great lifts mate and you look good!


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

estfna said:


> Training is a 3-day split.
> 
> Monday - Pull-ups, Deadlifts, Squats, Shrugs, Seated Rows, Leg Curls, Calfs Raises, Leg Extension. And anything else for my back that I feel could do. I usually stick some single arm rows in there because I don't get the pull I want from just the seated rows.
> 
> ...


What Squats and dead lifts on the one day. are you mad?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha a bit mad yes. It worked for the first few weeks, ie, going from first pics until the second lot. Then I just died.

Changed it round about 3-4weeks ago.

Attached is my new routine, it's working alot better. Still room for improvement but it's getting there. It's trial and error at the moment.

*MONDAY*

*
Back/Bi's*

Pull-Ups

Single Arm DB Rows

Deadlifts

Lat Pull Down ---- not needed with the pull ups but I like it.

Shrugs

Preacher Curls

Concentration Curls

Forearm Curls/Ext

*WEDNESDAY*

*Leg/Abs*

Squats

Calf Raises

Leg Extension

Hamstring Curl

Weighted Sit Ups

Cable Twists

Hanging Leg Raises

*FRIDAY*

*
Chest/Shou/Tri's*

Incline Bench Press

Decline DB Press

Pec Deck

Arnold Presses

Military Press

Skull Crushers

Dips


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Personally I'd cut the back work to;

Lat Pulldown/Wide Grip Chins

Bent Over Barbell Rows

Deadlifts

Legs I'd throw in walking lunges Looks like you could do with one more compound on them.

Just what I'd do differently.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Personally I'd cut the back work to;
> 
> Lat Pulldown/Wide Grip Chins
> 
> ...


i agree infact thats my routine on back lol works a treat


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Personally I'd cut the back work to;
> 
> Lat Pulldown/Wide Grip Chins
> 
> ...


I need the shrugs at least, upright row could also work as the deads don't seem to hit my traps as much as they used to.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

estfna said:


> I need the shrugs at least, upright row could also work as the deads don't seem to hit my traps as much as they used to.


Yeah shrugs are fine to keep in.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

For back i do lat pull down, dead lift, 1 arm row, lat pull overs and then i do close pull down, ez curl and preacher curl as i do back and bi's together but thats just my program


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> For back i do lat pull down, dead lift, 1 arm row, lat pull overs and then i do close pull down, ez curl and preacher curl as i do back and bi's together but thats just my program


lat pull overs?

don't you use the ez bar anyway on the preacher bench?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> lat pull overs?
> 
> don't you use the ez bar anyway on the preacher bench?


I don't use the preacher bench when doing ez curl i do it standing, and lat pull overs i get a DB and lye down on a bench so just my head and neck is on there and the do the pull overs!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

You know, I've done that exercise many a time and never knew the name! Haha, learn something off this site every day.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Trained legs today.

5x6 squats.

4x8 leg curls.

4x10 lunges using dumbells.

4x15 calf raises.

weighted sit ups, side bends and hanging leg raises for abs.

all felt great. brilliant session, used a bench to do squats so i got the right depth.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

get in there mate, glad to here things are coming along nicely


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yea, get some new pics up there! Sounds like you're doing well. Why don't you put some cardio in on your off days? Try and get your body fat down and I think you'd look great.

Well done.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Legs are still hurting from Wed.

Not training today, I've got all ill, cough/cold/sniffy/headache etc. I want to be better by Christmas so I'm going to have the week off, gym is shut Monday and Wednesday anyway. So I'll start again next Friday.

I'm thinking about starting a small(ish) cutting period in mid-January after my birthday, only for about a month, get my bf down. Not too sure where I'm sitting atm few people have said mid-teens to 20ish? Ideas?

I'd put more pics up but I can't find the cable to get the pics to my laptop. Got to be around somewhere.

Current weight 14 stone 2lbs


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Took my week off then man flu developed. Got over that then had some nasty stomach bug so all in all, lost 2 and half weeks of training. Absolutely gutted. Went back last Wednesday, 2nd January. Worked legs, felt really strong, really refreshed and up for it, still had slight snivels but nothing to worry about.

Friday was my chest day, weighed myself after the illness, I had lost 1/2stone. Couldn't lift a thing, topped out on the bench press at just over 100kg, couldn't finish my db presses and shoulders ached. Also got about 3 dips done then couldn't hold my own weight.

Monday I trained back, heavy db rows, lat pull downs, shrugs, upright rows, sldl, biceps. Felt very strong, lifted everything with ease, could of done more but didn't want to overtrain. Felt a strain in my bicep, like a tearing kind of pain. Feels okay today though (Tuesday).

Chest is still aching a bit from friday, must have been a great workout.

Made some protein flapjacks before, haven't tasted them yet, taking one to work for a snack later.

Weighed myself again, back up to 14.2, must of been mostly water.

I'll do some more photo's next week and that's a promise...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Im impressed at the weights your moving and for staying natural and giving it your best shot to grow that way.

Well done mate, some deffo improvements, your doing great.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Im impressed at the weights your moving and for staying natural and giving it your best shot to grow that way.
> 
> Well done mate, some deffo improvements, your doing great.


I would like get to more or less my full potential before I turn to gear, I know I won't stay natural, got alot of friends that use. I want to be able to rep a natural 140Kg bench at least. It may be years or it could be a matter of months. Alot of people will say "Too young", "Not until your 21" etc...

But I would like to think individual cases should be judged on their merit.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

estfna said:


> I would like get to more or less my full potential before I turn to gear, I know I won't stay natural, got alot of friends that use. I want to be able to rep a natural 140Kg bench at least. It may be years or it could be a matter of months. Alot of people will say "Too young", "Not until your 21" etc...
> 
> But I would like to think individual cases should be judged on their merit.


Im sure you could bench 140kg for 1 rep if your repping with 120kg mate.

Its good to set some targets, attainable ones before making the plunge, not many ppl get overly strong befroe turning to gear, Ive been guilty as anyone on that account tbh.


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

estfna said:


> Took my week off then man flu developed. Got over that then had some nasty stomach bug so all in all, lost 2 and half weeks of training. Absolutely gutted. Went back last Wednesday, 2nd January. Worked legs, felt really strong, really refreshed and up for it, still had slight snivels but nothing to worry about.
> 
> Friday was my chest day, weighed myself after the illness, I had lost 1/2stone. Couldn't lift a thing, topped out on the bench press at just over 100kg, couldn't finish my db presses and shoulders ached. Also got about 3 dips done then couldn't hold my own weight.
> 
> ...


Same here mate, I had exactly the same as you, had 3 weeks off the gym, also lost 1/2 stone, but thankfully back in the gym now and weight is going back up again. And to be honest I think every now and again its good to have a week or so rest - and when you get back in the gym it feels much better, more focussed again and able to push the weights where you left off before.

May be some guys will doubt that the rest is good I don't know as I'm no expert but it seemed to work for me and by the sounds of it working for you.

Any expert feedback on this resting period of say a week or 2 weeks guys ??? Is it a good thing or a bad thing, even though illness has not been an issue involved ?


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

people say its good to give the CNS a break every once in awhile but i hate having a week or 2 off coz i always, ALWAYS come back weaker and it just totally de-motivates me so i dnt really have many maybe 1 or 2 breaks a year or so but that just me of course


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bigden said:


> people say its good to give the CNS a break every once in awhile but i hate having a week or 2 off coz i always, ALWAYS come back weaker and it just totally de-motivates me so i dnt really have many maybe 1 or 2 breaks a year or so but that just me of course


You can always just work at 50% for a week and reduce your days to give the CNS a break you know...


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

aah that i may have to try maybe cut down to 2 day a week upper/lower split for my weeks off and hopefully i wont come back a weakling after it lol cheers man i always thort u had to have a solid week of no training learn somat new ED


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bigden said:
 

> aah that i may have to try maybe cut down to 2 day a week upper/lower split for my weeks off and hopefully i wont come back a weakling after it lol cheers man i always thort u had to have a solid week of no training learn somat new ED


Whatever works really. If you're itching to get back then do it but just at a reduced rate - i.e. active recovery


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I *SO* wish I had started eating and lifting when I was your age!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Today is Monday Jan 14th.

Went last Wednesday, legs. Had to go on my own, never felt so powerful in my legs. Squatting 160 for 8 reps right down. Had a massive pump and could barely walk, did lunges aswell and nearly died driving home.

Didn't get a chance to go Friday or on the weekend because of work, so got some crap multigym and some decent dumbells at home that I used. Bench press, DB flyes an DB presses. Then some tricep ex's... better than nothing eh?

Today was my back day, was thinking of doing chest as I missed it on Friday but no point changing the routine. Felt really strong again, not as strong as before Xmas but getting there. Single arm DB rows with 45kg dumbells easy. Upright rows on the ez bar with about 55kg. Then deadlifts, ended up on 145kg for 3 reps stepping out after every rep.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

estfna, very very impessive work mate.

Your an inspiration to anybody, young or old.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> estfna, very very impessive work mate.
> 
> Your an inspiration to anybody, young or old.


Thanks alot, don't know what to say to that really, just thanks I suppose.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

estfna .. don't recall them having a squat rack at that gym on long lane or have you moved?


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

well done lad! Serious tricep size coming on! keep this log up. m just getting back into training after long illness and this is a good inspiration for me. Looking to do something similiar... Cheers.:beer1:


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

well done mate strong as feck aswell keep it up wish i cud haul those weights


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> estfna .. don't recall them having a squat rack at that gym on long lane or have you moved?


No, no squat rack. They have a power rack next to a smith machine. Just move the rests up and use that.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Today is Thursday, yesterday was leg day. Started with lunges. Went from lunges onto squats. Started on 120 and worked up by 20kg's to 180, squatted 180 for 5 reps. Thought I'd go for the big 200, got the plates on and got my spotters ready. Got down, on the push up I could only get halfway. Gutted about that. I could of done it fresh, soon though I'll be changing my sig.

After the squats some leg curls, SLDL and calf raises.

Went out for a mates birthday aswell, didn't overly drink, but diet was pretty much crap yesterday.

Back on track today but I've changed it round, eating the same foods was boring so I've gave myself a bigger variation with the same values.

Said I'd put picks up and I will soon, but as I was ill for 3 weeks I'm just getting back to where I was before xmas, so there is no point as I've had no change.

Also around November I promised a mate I'd do a half marathon with him. He didn't mention it again until today. Promise is a promise, so I've roped my brother in aswell. The date of it is March 2nd. I've never ran more than 4/5 miles before so giving myself 6 weeks is a stupid thing, but I'm only concerned with finishing, not time/position. It's going to set me a few weeks a bit in terms of muscle growth, but I think it will help with cutting. Will just have to up my Kcals and protein intake to stop muscle loss. Hopefully if I plan my training well and eat good I'll be fine. I'm going to start a topic in General Section about it. Feel free to add comments and advice (begging the latter!)...


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thought you were natural?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/24032-sustanon-1st-cycle.html#post302854


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

nice lifting mate !!!

glad to see someone round my age is taking their training serious

apart frm me 

jus thought id give ya sum good feed back mate

happy training matey


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> Thought you were natural?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/24032-sustanon-1st-cycle.html#post302854


I am mate, I signed up to this site in about august I think? Been a floater for a while before hand, had a mate who is using, he just used my account sometimes. I ask a few questions for him occasionally or he just come to mine and asks himself. Doesn't bother me that he uses it, rather see him safe than sorry and know what he's doing than going at it blindly.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/26591-help-mate-please.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/26436-er-anti-estrogens.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/23902-sus-deca-nolva-real-fake.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/24547-bringing-back-gear-abroad.html


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> nice lifting mate !!!
> 
> glad to see someone round my age is taking their training serious
> 
> ...


Thanks. Diet has been off a bit this week, lots of college work and work in general, so got what I could down me when I could.

Really need to post some pictures, but the cable from me phone has gone walkies, I'm going to lend a mates.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

well i finished college last year , as i was doing sports science , i was

always on the go , plus i used to work up a gym , soo its was too much at once , but u do get used to it after a while lk ,

soo what are your goals for future then mate ?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm re-sitting a year so been through it already, pain in the ar$e.

Don't have any specific goals in mind, just want to get bigger. I want to get on stage one day, got to add alot more size first though.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

ive been wanting to that for ages , going on stage but i dont think im ready , my mates recon i am , but always in the head isnt it ,

the only thing bout the gym i find that im always paranoid in wot i look like n how big i look , how vain do i sound haha

keep us posted on ne new progress matey !!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Been a great week in terms of lifts.

Started using creatine again on Sunday, don't know why I stopped tbh. Been using melatonin aswell. Lifts have been really heavy all week, everything that I tried got thrown up. Box squats on Wednesday were hard but felt great along with leg ext's, ham curls and sldl. Wobbled home. Just got back from chest day about half an hour ago. Decline bp, incline db press, pec deck, skull crushers and trcep pushdowns. Whole chest and triceps are pumped up.

Pictures to follow....


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

New month, new update. Bodyweight is sitting around the 14st mark still. Finding it hard to keep improving, changed the routine around a bit, and I can actually feel my chest filling out more. Quads are starting growing well too as well as hammy's. I can feel the differences from a month ago just by feeling the muscle. So if I'm gaining muscle I must be losing fat aswell to stay the same weight. Diet has been ok over the last month. I've been thinking I should start a cut, but after reading James L's prep, I may continue to train and eat more or less as I am now and just up the cardio. Currently doing around 3hrs a week. I can at the very least double that. What is really getting me though is the fact that my weight is staying the same and I'm not seeing any huge differences in the mirror. I think the honeymoon period is ending. Squat improved by 20kg, I can only go to just below 90* though, if I go any lower, my knee pops and put me in pain, then it clicks for the next few days.

Training had a change around. I want to improve my shoulders so I'm really hitting them hard.

*Monday*

Deadlift 3x8 1x6

Lat Pull Downs 4x8

Single Arm Rows 4x8

Shoulder Press 4x8 1x6

Raises 2x10 front, side and rear with no rest between sets.

Upright Row or Shrugs. 3x8 light weight

Preacher Curls 2x8 SS with Conc Curls 2x8

*Wednesday*

Squats 4x8

Leg Curls 4x8

Leg Extensions 4x8

SLDL 4x10

Calf Raises 4x15

*Friday*

Flat BB Bench 4x8

Incline DB Fly 4x8

Pec Deck 4x8

Skull Crushers 4x8

Dips 1x10 very slow, 1xfailure

Abs with weight.

Routine is working well, I think it could do with one or two changes but I enjoy it. It's intense and that's how I like it.

Been getting alot of doms from it up to 5 days on some ex's which I see as a good thing.

Comments and critique welcomed....


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

did you do that 1/2 marathon in the end?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

unfortunately i didn't. i am genuinely gutted about not being able to either. it was today (2nd march). the mate who i was supposed to be running with finished in 2.30. i had entered about a month ago, paid and trained. i was persuaded not to do it by my mum, my mate and the gp due to the problems i've been having with my knees. they start to hurt and pop etc as explained above when i run/squat. i was running 10 miles only 2 weeks ago in 2.13, so a time of under 2.30 (which i would of been chuffed with) was realistically attainable. i ended up going along and seeing my mate off, then jogging the last 3.1 miles along the route with him. i had another friend take my place, he finished in 2.45, but he only had 2 weeks of training so that's a great time aswell.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

So another update for a new month. Lifts are getting slowly heavier, currently working with:

Squats 160kg for 6,

Deads 140kg for 5,

Bench 110kg for 4.

I haven't tried 1rm's in a long time, I would hope for another 15-20kg on each though if I did.

Training has been going well, as last time, growth is really very slow. I've lowered cals by 200 aswell over the past month in an attempt to shift some bf. I've gone from a high of 14.2 down to a low of 13.7, so around 9lbs shifted.

All this whilst improving strength. Quads have come on alot since the last pics. I'm getting a pronounced teardrop, which still can't be seen in pictures though, but the development is there to see. Shoulders have grown aswell, I've been working hard on them. I've more of less dropped bicep work out of the routine, only doing 3x10 on whatever ex I feel like at the end of the workout. I was feeling enough strain from them with the rest of the back ex's.

I've been looking for a new gym as I work towards my long term goal of eventually competing, I recently had a look around 2 lifting gyms as shown:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/30003-advice.html

I went to BodyPower today, 02/04/08, to train legs.

I had an amazing workout, really pumped, and I couldn't walk down the stairs at the end (which is a feat in itself if your have seen the stairs!!!), so had to sit round for 15mins talking to the fella at the desk.

Started with staggered leg press.

10 @ 100kg

10 @ 110kg

10 @ 120kg

and finally 8 @ 140kg. Repeated with each leg.

The onto hack squats.

10 @ 80kg

10 @ 120kg

10 @ 140kg

8 @ 160kg

6 @ 180kg

Seated calf raises

4 sets working from 40kg up to 60 kg overall at 15 reps each.

Standing ham curls

10 @ half stack

Repeated for 2nd set

10 @ 3/4 stack

7 (fail) @ whole stack

Lying leg curl

10 @ half stack

10 @ 3/4 stack

6 (fail) @ whole stack

Standing calf raises

4 sets working from 40kg per side upto 60 kg per side.

Some cold pics from earlier today. Lighting isn't great on some of them though.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

JUST THOUGHT ID DROP A LINE M8, DID I READ A COUPLE OF PAGES BK U WANNA GET UR TRAPS UP MORE? IF IT HELPS AT ALL I TRAIN MY TRAPS TWICE A WEEK I DO 4 SETS OF DUMBELL SHRUGS AND 4 SETS OF BEHIND THE BK SMITHMACHINE SHRUGS AND I GO ALL OUT F**KING HEAVY FOR 8-16 REPS,AND MY TRAPS HAVE GOT LOTS BIGGER. HOPE THIS MAY B OF SOME HELP 2 U M8.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for that. their more rounded, from the back they look more like an inverted "U" than a "V"


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

THATS W I ALWAYS DO 2 DIFFERENT EXCERSISES ON THEM M8 HITS ERM AT ALL ANGLES, I DIDNT NO TILL A YEAR OR SO BK THAT UR TRAPS R THE SECOND BIGGEST MUSCLE ON YA BODY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK M8.WISH I LOOKED LIKE U AT 19.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

pictures aint loading up for me

invalid link apparently? just me

i wanna see this progress!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

click the thumb, takes you straight through to imageshack


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

hhmm still didnt work, but didnt realize you had posted further pictures anyway so dont matter

one hell of a base on you mate! and your lifting strong, you'll cut nicely!


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Where do you train mate?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got a membership at a place called the Martial Arts Studio on Long Lane near Jacobs biscuit factory and Taskers.

But lately I've been going to BodyPower just off Vauxhall Road, more or less opposite Liverpool Community College.

Yourself?


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't really have time to go to a gym atm, with school and everything... gotta bench and stuff in mine, so just train here. I was thinking of trying Lifestyle in town, you know if it's any good?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Millenium Lifestyle? That's the only Lifestyle I can think of in town. I've never been there myself but I've heard its generally better than every other Lifestyle's, well, its not that hard considering the others. I couldn't train there, too many idiots tbh thinking they are Rambo.

Also your looking at a very fitness based gym with little free weights, dumbells probably to only around mid 20's and probably a smith machine with 70kg of weight, that's what the Lifestyle I used to go to had. You have to remember they are council run gyms so it's all about making fat people skinny people.

Adelphi isn't bad, got a few mates who train there. There is also a few hard gyms in the same area, Pembroke (I think it's opposite TJ's I've never been), BodyPower, and one in the old 0Five1 nightclub.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I've had a great week for training. Back on Monday was still hurting on Wednesday.

Went to the new gym on Wed, done legs, had a word with the owner at the end who said I should try and improve my form. He told me to go done today and he would run me through a chest workout.

Got there about 12.15. Flat bench, Incline, Flyes, Chest press.

I am telling you, I have never been worked so hard in my life, everything above my waist was hurting. I didn't have anything left to do any tricep work.

The most surprising thing that came up, using his method: more than usual reps and a few more sets with absolutely perfect form, I was only moving just over what would be half my 1rm. The pump I got was unbelievable, not just that, every muscle was aching like I'd been doing non-stop lifting all day, but the actual session was over in 30mins.

I'm going to wait until my gym months membership runs out then then cancel and exclusively use the new gym. He has loads of experience, won his fair share of shows and is currently in prep for the North West next month. I'm proper chuffed to be honest, now I'm getting what I need. Good advice from people who have been there and done it.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I've left it a while between picture updates. But in the last month and half/2months I've gone from 13.7 on average to 14.7 on average. That's a full stone added. Granted a fair bit is also fat but there is also alot of muscle gained in that time. I'm pretty pleased on putting it on, even if half is fat, it's still 7lb of muscle gained in 2 months natural.

I joined the other gym if I haven't already mentioned it. Started a whole new training routine which has worked brilliantly. It basically involves high reps working down on each set as I tire whilst increasing the weight going no lower than 10 reps. It's alot of volume training, 4-5 sets including a warm ups and lifting sets with around 4-5 exercises per bodypart. A minute rest between sets and all done within 45mins to an hour.

So it's a cross between intensity and volume training really.

Monday:

Back and biceps not including traps

Tuesday:

Legs

Thursday:

Chest and triceps

Friday:

Shoulders, traps and calfs

Trying to sort out a new diet that works for me as I'm only really getting 6 meals out of 8 I'm supposed to be getting. So I'm going to sort something out with a base of 6 meals. Aiming for daily ratio's of P:250, C:300-350, F:100.

I'm forming the opinion that I'm an endo-mesomorph bodytype in that I don't have to try too hard to put on any muscle, it's not putting fat on that I worry about. I've went out and bought a bike, because gym cardio bores me, I'm out anywhere from 30-60mins a day on it which will help.

Anyway took some pictures before in some poses, I've never really even tryed posing before so don't have a giggle at me.

Looking for honest opinions on which bodyparts are really starting to lag that I can improve on. I know my chest is a bit of a weak point but it is starting to slowly improve. My legs are also a weak point but I'm putting alot of effort into them, however I have clicky knee's that hurt if I put too much pressure on them, so I can either use wraps which give a false sense of security or I can strengthen them. So I've taken to pre-exhausting my legs before any press/squat movement by using the leg extension.

Fire away with any suggestions...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

More...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

OK another update, I've really been concentrating on my back. I think I've done quite well, had a few good comments about it, so there is some decent improvement. Got some pics to put up, they got taken about a week and half ago. Arms are now being worked twice a week, but only got them in once this week because I'm having problems with my forearm (discussed here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/arms/35422-forearm-pain.html ).

So lots of heavy work this month, really lifting now. Got a pb on leg press, 12 reps at 300kg. I videoed it. Could and should of done more really. I had heavier in me aswell. So next month I'll be saying 350kg for 12 reps. I'll put money on it and I'll video it.

I've been talking with a few people, and had a few chats with Marsbar, I want to do a junior's show in early 2010. That gives me around 18 months to add enough mass, then the last 4 would be show prep. So all in, I've got around 22 months to get big enough. That seems like a lot of time, but in terms of muscle growth it's not actually that long at all. Therefore I will probably be turning to the dark side before Christmas, because I believe that without assistance I haven't got a chance of being ready.

So, the pictures, there is also loads wrong with the posing but I'm not to ****d about that, I'm just trying to show off the muscles.:
































































I'll get the video up later.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

video of my leg press

300kg, 12 reps pb, could of done more reps/higher weight.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

arms and back are ur best points m8,keep wacking them delts and chest hard and keep an eye on the waist dnt let it get to big. im talking from personal experience m8, ive only just started to get control of mine. good work m8 keep at it.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got to drop some bodyfat soon, I'm sitting really quite high at the moment and need to see how much muscle I actually carry at a lower bf so I can plan for the future.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

nice thinking m8, good idea.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

estfna said:


> I've got to drop some bodyfat soon, I'm sitting really quite high at the moment and need to see how much muscle I actually carry at a lower bf so I can plan for the future.


So you took my advice then?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeh, why not? I've got to get rid of it eventually and right now is as good a time as any. I'm serious about this now and I'm in to give 110% to do it.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck then


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

just a quick update here. i decided to start dieting as i discussed above. this was just over a week ago now, i ran some figures through PScarb, he's a great help, top marks to that bloke.

so i started around a week and a half ago now. when i started i weighed anywhere between 14.7 and 14.12 depending on when i weighed myself. i weighed myself yesterday -13.7st- and today 13.9st, so i'm losing something, alot i guess will be depletion though, especially glycogen which will be alot of weight. i'm always hungry at the moment and getting really tired come the evening. carbs on low days are just 2 slices of wholemeal bread at breakfast and a bit of cous cous at mid-morning. medium days i can go a bit wacky but it's still only around 1 full bag of cous cous haha. fast are used instead of carbs post-wo, they come in the form of oil caps, specifically omegas 1,2,3.

diet is below:

Monday - Low carbs

Tuesday - Low carbs

Wednesday - Med carbs

Thursday - Low carbs

Friday - Med carbs

Saturday - Low carbs

Sunday - High carbs

High - c 300g+, p 150g, f 50g

Med - c 150g, p 250g, f 75g

Low - c 50g, p 250g, f 100g

Monday - back and bi's 40 mins cardio

Tuesday - legs

Wednesday - 60 mins cardio

Thursday - chest

Friday - shoulders 40 mins cardio

Saturday - rest

Sunday - hiit - sprints

6 meals per day.

high carbs to be spaced evenly throughout the first 4 meals with no carbs in meals 5-6.

low and med carbs to be consumed at breakfast and first few meals.

no carbs pre or post workout, substitute carbs for fats here.

meals are 2x eggs, chicken, cottage cheese and 2 shakes (3 on workout days). i'll post the full diet tomorrow.


----------

